# digital thermometer pH meter



## Rope (Jan 2, 2012)

wanting to purchase a digital thermometer and a PH meter. They dont need to be both in one tool. Looking for recommendations and experiences using them. 
What kind? 
Where did you buy? 
Are you happy with your choice? 
A


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

I have and love this model Ph meter...

http://www.amazon.com/Extech-PH100-ExStik-Waterproof-Meter/dp/B00023RYQ8

Pay a little extra and get waterproof...
My son wanted to help in cheese making one day...promptly dropped the non waterproof inexpensive meter in the container of culturing milk. I generally use a non digital thermometer...but if you're stuck on the idea of digital you can go with most any probe thermometer that has a digital read out...nice thing about them is that you can set an alarm on your temp so you know when it's where it needs to be.


----------



## Rope (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanx Suzy 
I did by one nice looking thermometer at the grocery store. Nice looking, stainless, probe, timer. 
It worked one time. 
Bad luck, or junk? Not sure, but i sure liked it once. 
A


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Sometimes it's possible to get moisture down inside the probe...toss it alone in an oven and bake it for maybe an hour to see if that fixes it.


----------

